# Great kickboxing gym



## Kickboxer101 (May 2, 2016)

So a few months ago I spent a few weeks in jersey chanell islands and looked for a place to train and found an excellent gym. Just thought I'd give it a shout out. It's called jersey warriors kickboxing and if I lived there I'd absolutely train full time there and I learnt a lot of good technical advice there. They are also very sucessful in competition as they took a team to the WAKO world championships this year and there fighters all got silver or bronze medals Here's the website Welcome to Jersey Warriors Kickboxing Club


----------

